# :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*:: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!!*

 

*Click HERE to order or for more information.* 

*ECS Stage 1 Clutch Kit (14lb flywheel) - $309.95 w/ Free Shipping* 

This is our #1 selling clutch kit for VW 1.8T, 2.0L and TDI VW's. 

Complete kit includes flywheel pressure plate disc and all hardware. 

Mk4 cars will damage the stock dual mass flywheel when the clutch starts slipping. The dual mass flywheel when bought from VW is over $500. We offer a complete kit that includes a ECS lightweight 14lb steel flywheel for less than the cost of a flywheel alone through VW. 

This kit will retain stock like pedal characteristics along with improved clamping force & larger diameter clutch assembly. The lighter steel flywheel weighs only 14lbs versus 22lbs of the stock dual mass flywheel. 

* 20-30% more clamping force than stock clutch! 
* Faster spool-ups & more horsepower! 
* Kit uses OEM Sachs VR6 Clutch pieces 
* Kit is good up to 200-250 wheel Horsepower & up to approx 275lbs of wheel torque 
* Excellent pedal feel pedal retains OEM type feel. Kit includes the following parts: 
* Lightweight steel ECS flywheel 
* Sachs clutch pressure plate 
* Sachs clutch disc 
* Sach's OEM throw out bearing 
* OEM flywheel bolts 
* ECS Installation tool 


 

 

*Click HERE to order or for more information.* 

*ECS Stage 1 Clutch Kit (20.5lb flywheel) - $329.95 w/ Free Shipping* 

Molded after our #1 selling clutch kit for VW 1.8T 2.0L and TDI Volkswagens, this clutch kit is identical in design & components as our famous, highly reliable & popular ECS Stage I, other than the flywheel. This kit includes a 20.5lbs flywheel that is the OEM weight of a G60 flywheel. 

This kit was brought to market by ECS to satisfy this customers that want absolutely no "gear" rattle when in neutral or on a deceleration. The ECS 20.5lbs flywheel eliminates all gearbox noise & makes this kit operate just as quiet & as smooth as the OEM clutch, with amazing clamping ability. 

Complete kit includes flywheel pressure plate disc and all hardware. 

This kit will retain stock like pedal characteristics along with the added benefit of improved clamping force & larger diameter clutch assembly. 

* 20-30% more clamping force than stock clutch! 
* Kit uses Sachs VR6 Clutch pieces 
* Kit is good up to 200-275 wheel Horsepower & up to approx 275lbs of wheel torque 
* Excellent pedal feel pedal retains OEM type feel. Kit includes the following parts: 
* Standard weight steel ECS flywheel 
* Sachs clutch pressure plate 
* Sachs clutch disc 
* Sach's OEM throw out bearing 
* OEM flywheel bolts 
* ECS Installation tool


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## millerkidd (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*

wow i really needed this now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sWeet1.8T (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: (millerkidd)*








wish I had seen this when my clutch went out.


----------



## 20vGetta (Oct 8, 2006)

Sweet, I'm getting one, well when mine goes out of course. hehe.
-Slammed18bora


----------



## StickiestOfTheIckiest (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Whats the max power it can hold? I'm gonna have to start lookin for one that can hold about 380hp soon


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! (StickiestOfTheIckiest)*

The holding power on this kit is really impressive. This kit was in one of our shop cars pushing 350whp for about a year. If you plan on going big turbo, you may also want to consider our Stage 2 or Stage 3 kits.


----------



## StickiestOfTheIckiest (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Thats the part that confuses me most of the time....the stage parts lol, I'm just gonna be lookin for something that'll hold about 330-350whp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! (StickiestOfTheIckiest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StickiestOfTheIckiest* »_Thats the part that confuses me most of the time....the stage parts lol, I'm just gonna be lookin for something that'll hold about 330-350whp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









While our Stage 1 kit will hold that power, realize that you will be pushing towards the upper limits of the Stage 1 kit. If you drive the car extremely hard, I'd consider looking at a Stage 2 or 3 kit for the amount of power you want and for a little bit more holding power.
Sent you an IM as well.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StickiestOfTheIckiest (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Thanks for the help....you guys are ALWAYS a great help and an awesome company to deal with
Bump for ECS!!!


----------



## TDI_Savva (Jan 19, 2004)

what about the 6-speeds?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (TDI_Savva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TDI_Savva* »_what about the 6-speeds?

We have a few options for the 6-speeds as well!
*Click here for 6-speed applications*


----------



## Ronisonce (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Mines on the UPS truck now







. Great guys at ECS as usual


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (Ronisonce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ronisonce* »_Mines on the UPS truck now







. Great guys at ECS as usual

Thank you!


----------



## nw1.8t (Sep 15, 2006)

What is the price shipped to tacoma, washington with tax...i know shipping is free but what about tax out the door.


----------



## nw1.8t (Sep 15, 2006)

I want one within the next week...do you know when they would have more in stock i seen that they are back ordered right now?


----------



## Ronisonce (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: (nw1.8t)*

Recieved my kit on wednesday, Will be putting it in Next Wednesday.. Great shipping Thanks again ECS


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (Ronisonce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ronisonce* »_Recieved my kit on wednesday, Will be putting it in Next Wednesday.. Great shipping Thanks again ECS









Thank you!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

This kit is still on sale with *FREE SHIPPING !!!*


----------



## Shnarfgolfore (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

do you have a 14lb lwfw for the 6 spd? the 9lb chatter like a diesel on crack


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (Shnarfgolfore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shnarfgolfore* »_do you have a 14lb lwfw for the 6 spd? the 9lb chatter like a diesel on crack









No, currently we do not offer a 14lb. for the 6 speed.


----------



## nw1.8t (Sep 15, 2006)

i bought mine last night!!!! thanks


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (nw1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nw1.8t* »_i bought mine last night!!!! thanks

Thanks for the order!


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

You have a PM ECS.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (theswoleguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswoleguy* »_You have a PM ECS.

PM returned!


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning - Sales* »_
PM returned!

Thanks, quick and fast







, bump for the good price too, def will be ordering soon.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (theswoleguy)*

We just dropped the price *again* and still with *FREE SHIPPING !!!*
*$339.95*


----------



## munky18t (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

free shipping to Canada???


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (munky18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *munky18t* »_free shipping to Canada???

Sorry, the free shipping offer is only for the lower 48 but we do offer half price shipping to Canada on this item.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## munky18t (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Shipping and duties would probably double the cost of this item
ECS should have a distributor in Canada


----------



## Ronisonce (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: (munky18t)*

Kit is installed, No chatter whatsoever.. the kit is great, feels like a new car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to ECS again


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (Ronisonce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ronisonce* »_Kit is installed, No chatter whatsoever.. the kit is great, feels like a new car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to ECS again

Glad to hear you got it installed and thank you for the order!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nexus-dk (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

are there any problem whit shipping to Denmark







cause i need the stage 1 clutch kit and Hybrid Oil Pan kit for my 1.8T.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (nexus-dk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nexus-dk* »_are there any problem whit shipping to Denmark







cause i need the stage 1 clutch kit and Hybrid Oil Pan kit for my 1.8T. 

We can ship to Denmark! Add the items to cart and enter your shipping information for an updated total with shipping costs.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nexus-dk (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning - Sales* »_
We can ship to Denmark! Add the items to cart and enter your shipping information for an updated total with shipping costs.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

wow that´s a fast answer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but 245 $ in shipping cost but that is the price and i can´t get the hybrid oil pan in europe and need a new clutch for my 300hp mk.3 1.8t







when can we call you







there is a bit of a time difference


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (nexus-dk)*

We are in the office from 7am - 5pm Monday through Friday EST (Eastern Standard Time).
Give us a call, we'd be glad to help!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chickenman35 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Would this fit a 1998 Audi A4 Quattro 1.8T?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (Chickenman35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chickenman35* »_Would this fit a 1998 Audi A4 Quattro 1.8T?

No, this kit will not fit Audi's. You can click the link below for a full list of kits available for your application.
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...lutch


----------



## ryanvw (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: (nexus-dk)*

what are your store hours? might just drive down and pick one up, dont feel like dealing with shipping across the border


----------



## ryanvw (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: (ryanvw)*

7am - 5pm Monday through Friday ?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (ryanvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanvw* »_7am - 5pm Monday through Friday ?

That is correct, please make sure you place your order before arriving to ensure we have the parts in stock and here at our pickup location.
Give us a call if you have any questions, 1.800.924.5172
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 99Golf20 (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Hey ECS: Would this kit work on a 99.5 Golf 4-door 2.0 8v? Thx in advance.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (99Golf20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99Golf20* »_Hey ECS: Would this kit work on a 99.5 Golf 4-door 2.0 8v? Thx in advance.

Yep!


----------



## sickvdub (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

how long would it take to ship it to Phoenix using Ground delivery?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (sickvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sickvdub* »_how long would it take to ship it to Phoenix using Ground delivery? 

Ground delivery to Phoenix is 4 days, thanks and let us know if you have any other questions!


----------



## ryanvw (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

got my stage3 clutch kit today thanks!!! wish the guy that got it for me was a more talkative! i even said i wonder if there was anything else i need "cough cough" i would of bought something else!! it was a long ride there didnt really feel like grabb'in and going but owell either way im happy i got my kit...
u guys wanna post stuff on my site you are more then welcome 
http://www.illicitvw.com post under vendors


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (ryanvw)*

Is the price for the stage I but with a 7lb the same as on the sight?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (theswoleguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswoleguy* »_Is the price for the stage I but with a 7lb the same as on the sight?

Yes, the price on the website is correct.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

I need a clutch ECS








plastic in hand


_Modified by theswoleguy at 8:37 AM 3-19-2007_


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (theswoleguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswoleguy* »_I need a clutch ECS








plastic in hand

Give us a call!
1.800.924.5172
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

ORDERED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (theswoleguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswoleguy* »_ORDERED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









Thanks for the order!


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning - Sales* »_
Thanks for the order!

NO Thank You for the good price and free shipping


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (theswoleguy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wolfs01burg01 (Oct 31, 2006)

does this clutch kit chatter?
And will it work with 2001 Wolfsburg Jetta?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (Wolfs01burg01)*

The chatter with this kit is very minimal and yes, it will work on an 01 Jetta Wolfsburg.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Recieved mine friday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif packaged very nicely and if i get board plenty of paper to read








The alignment tool could be used to wack the ish out of people lol.


----------



## ryanvw (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: (theswoleguy)*

still have not put my stage3 in.... waiting on my turbo kit to come it.... i will write a full review on this clutch kit once its in a broken in....


----------



## VDUBGT1 (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (ryanvw)*

So this wont fit a 337? I looked for some 6 speed ones and it seems you only have oem ones. do you have any performance clutches for 337s?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (VDUBGT1)*

We have a few options for the 6-speeds as well!
*Click here for 6-speed applications*


----------



## bigred35 (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: (munky18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *munky18t* »_Shipping and duties would probably double the cost of this item
ECS should have a distributor in Canada









Just a side note, why do Canadians make their problems out to be a big deal. If you don't like the prices that you get in Canada, MOVE!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dgk007 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (nexus-dk)*

i ordered mine last week. i got it a few days ago and can't wait to put it in on friday. always good service with ECS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (dgk007)*

Thanks for the order!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbo2002 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

how bad is the chatter on stage 1 kit and will it withstand couple race track days a year. 1.8t gti 220whp


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (turbo2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo2002* »_how bad is the chatter on stage 1 kit and will it withstand couple race track days a year. 1.8t gti 220whp









The chatter (if any) is almost non existant on these kits and will hold up great for daily driving along with some track or autox days as well.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: (nexus-dk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nexus-dk* »_are there any problem whit shipping to Denmark







cause i need the stage 1 clutch kit and Hybrid Oil Pan kit for my 1.8T. 

Add 50% import taxes to the original price, maybe even more in Denmark, its that much in Sweden and ECS won't lower package price on customs.


----------



## ryanvw (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: (mescaline)*

got my stage3 in 2 days ago seems good so far ill give u guys an update in a few weeks when i take it to a track with some dr's on the car....


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_Add 50% import taxes to the original price, maybe even more in Denmark, its that much in Sweden and ECS won't lower package price on customs.

Unfortunately we are unable to lower package values on any shipment due to insurance and liability reasons.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

yea i know this, i was just letting my danish friend know about taxes, lots of people don't even know about import taxes. You should inform them about it before selling products to them.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (nexus-dk)*

We are here from 7am - 5pm Monday through Friday (EST) Eastern Standard Time
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MartyMar (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

I picked one of these up this winter on sale, and I love the performance, but the chatter of the clutch is extremely loud...not to diss on the product, I mean it performs freaking awesome! Just thought I would bring that up.


----------



## PhilW (Jan 3, 2006)

Is this setup going to be able to hold up to 330whp?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (PhilW)*

We've had this kit in cars pushing more whp however you are pushing this kit at it's limits. It will hold, however you may burn through it a bit quicker and a stage 2 or stage 3 kit may be your best bet.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhilW (Jan 3, 2006)

Cool. Thanks for the reply.
What would be the total price of stage 2 14lbs flywheels kit with delivery to the UK? 

Thanks.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (PhilW)*

Sure thing!
Here is a link to a shopping cart with the stage 2 kit and shipping set to the UK, you'll have to enter your exact location but this should give you a rough idea.
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...2cart
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Deeds4life (Aug 25, 2006)

Called friday and got my stage 1. Great deal. Thanks for the great phone support. Quick and painless. Will def shop again soon as i get more money


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (Deeds4life)*

I fnally put in my stage I w/ 14lb fw. Stock clutch started to redline in gears on the way home from picking up the finishing tools to do the clutch job. Parts and everything where perfect and the chatter is almost non existence, when compared to my exhaust and everything else, next time i might challenge the 7lb-er bc i really do not hear the chatter at all.
Bump for the good product, price and service... 150miles down 350 to go
Clutch feel actually seemed to get softer, not stiffer, almost like the Gas pedal, its weird and i never opened a line so i know theres no air pockets. Also seems to grap closer to the bottom then right up at the top.
Does this sound correct?











_Modified by theswoleguy at 4:29 PM 6-18-2007_


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (theswoleguy)*

Finally Broke in!?!?!?!?!?!?!







man the little bugger holds tight. Love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (theswoleguy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## geoff16vII (May 26, 2005)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

you have PM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (geoff16vII)*

PM replied!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

(9:39 AM 7-16-2007) theswoleguy: Hey ECS!!! good morning. I have a question.
I am looking for the Dashboard Ill switch that is used to DIM the dash lights. Mine i think is going out as the lights either are on or off, they started to blink/flash on and off and the switch seems to not work...
Similar to this but i dont have HIDs or leveling motors so i really do not need that and can not figure out what else i would use it for if i got that switch.
(10:36 AM 7-16-2007) ECS Tuning - Sales: Totally understandable, so just need the dash dimming switch. Let me get it added to the website here today for you.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(11:02 AM 7-16-2007) theswoleguy: ALright!!!! I love you guys man great A+ service
(11:50 AM 7-16-2007) ECS Tuning - Sales: Thanks for the kind words!
[email protected]
(12:11 PM 7-16-2007) theswoleguy: If you wouldnt mind let me know when its updated please so i can order it... Its daylight now and they stay on for the most part but at some point it will go out and i will be forced to drive at night lol and i cant see the speedo
(12:52 PM 7-16-2007) ECS Tuning - Sales: Sure thing, I'll get him to add it now!
(1:13 PM 7-16-2007) ECS Tuning - Sales: http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...e=3.2
(1:14 PM 7-16-2007) ECS Tuning - Sales: Since we haven't stocked them before, it will take a day or so to get in, but you can place the order online and we'll get one out to you!
(1:16 PM 7-16-2007) theswoleguy: man you guys freakin rock dude
(2:51 PM 7-16-2007) ECS Tuning - Sales: http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*Now tell me thats not great Customer Service. A+ all the time, By the way the clutch is great.... Wanted to share another great experience. *


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! (theswoleguy)*

Thanks for the kind words and feedback Josh!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

What is the difference between the 7lb and the 14lb clutch? 
Im worried about chatter/clatter, how do I avoid this and what is it, what causes it? I keep hearing that some kits are loud. I dont want loud at all.
Thank you.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! (VWGolfA4)*

The chatter is caused by the flywheel not being heavy (or having enough rotational mass) to spin the gears inside the transmission. The chatter will typically only be heard only when the clutch is not engaged.
If you are looking for no / minimal chatter, I'd go with the 14lb flywheel included in our stage 1 kit.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mdyroolz101 (Apr 14, 2007)

How does this feel compared to stock? Is the engagement point closer to the floor or up higher on the release of the pedal? 
I'd like it to feel like an E36 M3.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (mdyroolz101)*

This kit retains the stock pedal feel.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## psychlow (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Just received my clutch kit yesterday. Impressed with the quality thus far!
As an added bonus, once you're done with the ECS clutch alignment tool, you can drill it through so you can add a keychain to it... and it becomes a kubotan!








I've never seen a clutch alignment tool with this much quality put into it... most I've ever used are plastic. I'm guessing it's aluminum... was it CNC machined?!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (psychlow)*

Thanks for the order and good use of the alignment tool!


----------



## eveibz (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

do you really notice "faster spool-ups" with a lightened flywheel? I've got the unorthodox ultra-series on my car now and really only noticed a small gain.


----------



## psychlow (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! (eveibz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eveibz* »_do you really notice "faster spool-ups" with a lightened flywheel? I've got the unorthodox ultra-series on my car now and really only noticed a small gain. 

Realistically, no. Maybe a few RPM, but it's definitely not noticeable.
I got my stage I installed over the weekend (and I have the tore up hands, knuckles, and back to prove it) and after a few small issues with my slave cylinder and the release lever, everything is working smoothly. Car feels better now - to me, it feels like the pedal is even a tad softer than stock, even though the clutch grabs better.


----------



## psychlow (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! (psychlow)*

Thought I'd also add - this thing doesn't chatter AT ALL for me. I'm not sure if other people didn't lube their throwout bearing and are mistaking TOB noise for clutch chatter or what, but this thing's smooth as butter. No engagement noise whatsoever.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! (psychlow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psychlow* »_Thought I'd also add - this thing doesn't chatter AT ALL for me. I'm not sure if other people didn't lube their throwout bearing and are mistaking TOB noise for clutch chatter or what, but this thing's smooth as butter. No engagement noise whatsoever.

see i feel the same way. i have no chatter, and no noise really, theres a slight noticeable noise in a drive thru up next to the building or with the windows up but nothing other then that, really nothing that i notice, i expect 100000x worse the way some of yall make it out. I too like you obviously cleaned and lubed all necessary points and components.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! (theswoleguy)*

Thanks for the feedback everyone!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sinner44 (Oct 11, 2006)

Got mine installed this Saturday and I love it...WAY BETTER AND CHEAPER THEN THE STOCK CLUTCH!!!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (Sinner44)*

Thanks for the order and feedback!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 01slvr18t (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm torn between the two flywheels, I really want the 7 lb but would it really be a huge difference if I got the 14 lb instead, can't beat the price? 
I like the idea of minimal chatter, but I can also tolerate it as long as its not hurting anything...


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (01slvr18t)*

I'd say the 14lb is the safe bet, it's our best selling kit and we receive great feedback from it daily.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## allmotor6 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

I don't understand why this kit is only $349. I put together the same package (not a kit) for my 6 speed and it was almost $1000. Why is that?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (allmotor6)*

The 6 speed cars use a different clutch / flywheel setup, we are working on an alternative to the OEM components, but it will be a few more months before it's ready for release. 
Unfortunately, it's just more expensive to put a new clutch in the 6 speed tranny...


----------



## allmotor6 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning - Sales* »_The 6 speed cars use a different clutch / flywheel setup, we are working on an alternative to the OEM components, but it will be a few more months before it's ready for release. 
Unfortunately, it's just more expensive to put a new clutch in the 6 speed tranny... 

When you find an alternative, will you be posting it in the 337/20th forum? I'd like to know as soon as it's out.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (allmotor6)*

Yes, we will be posting as soon as it's available however it will be awhile before it's released.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## munky18t (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Why is it that ECStuning refuses to ship with USPS for there Canadian Customers? UPS is charging me $61 brokerage fees on a $200 package. I have never been charged brokerage thru USPS


----------



## stoph77 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: (munky18t)*

I just got my stage I installed, performs very nicely... as for the charges, i live near Toronto and got charge over $100 from UPS.... coc! sucker!s
clutch is super great. but if your in canada, the charges are worth taking into consideration. shipping was quick, though.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (stoph77)*

Thanks for the order and feedback!
Unfortunately the duty fees and taxes are unavoidable and we have no control over them, however we are working on a program with UPS to cut down on the brokerage fees charged. Stay tuned for more details on this!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## munky18t (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning - Sales* »_Thanks for the order and feedback!
*Unfortunately the duty fees and taxes are unavoidable and we have no control over them*, however we are working on a program with UPS to cut down on the brokerage fees charged. Stay tuned for more details on this!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Incorrect... I have never been charged these fees thru USPS


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (munky18t)*

Unfortunately we do not ship via USPS, currently UPS is our only shipping provider. The UPS system should be implemented here in the next few weeks.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## projectrabito (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

I just ordered this clutch kit, its in stock right? I should get it next week? pm me please. thank you!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (projectrabito)*

PM Sent.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Just put in my order, and was able to take advantage of the free shipping on lighter items for the rear main seal and suction jet pump. It's too bad I can't afford the dual intercooler kit, I stumbled upon that while shopping and that looks to be a very economical stealth upgrade....







Maybe later.


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (PhilW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhilW* »_Is this setup going to be able to hold up to 330whp?

Yeah, it should 02vw1.8t ran 350whp on it and still has it in his car.
Just installed mine and thing feels great. Smoother and even softer than stock. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Took me 4hrs on a lift with a buddy of mine.


----------



## veedubwolfsburg (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: (bmxp)*

had this kit for about 4 months....smooth sailing so far. i love the pedal feel over stock. the clutch grips so much better also.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (veebudwolfsburg)*

Thanks for the order and the feedback!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

246 whp and 311tq and still holding strong


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (theswoleguy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diehlryan (Feb 22, 2007)

Will Stage 2 or Stage 3 last longer in stop and go traffic? I put about 30k miles on my car yearly with 85% probably stop and go.
The stage 1 in my car is already slipping in 3-5th after adding a Unitronic chip. Its only been 15k since my install.
Thanks!!


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (diehlryan)*

Update, I have installed the kit, now it is holding well. I didn't realize how much softer than stock this pressure plate is to disengage... it's weird going from the Z4 that has a fairly stiff clutch to this, it's like a marshmallow


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (thetwodubheads)*

This kit does retain a stock like pedal feel (soft), but the holding power is certainly there. To the above post, have you checked your slave cylinder? It sounds like it may be causing the issue and now fully releasing.


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Everything is working properly, and there are no internal leaks, I just wasn't expecting a stronger pressure plate to release easier than the stock one. It feels like a Saturn I owned for a while. I guess it may just feel so soft since like mentioned before, our other car is a Z4.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (thetwodubheads)*

Sorry, I should have clarified that better... the slave cylinder issue was directed at the post above your previous post. 
The pedal feel on this kit (and the stock) is very soft, I can see where there would be a night and day difference between the Z4 and this kit.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -Skitch- (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

It's a good kit. I ordered mine and it got to me in 3 days across the border.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (-Skitch-)*

Thanks for the order and feedback!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chazzzz11 (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Just installed mine and love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif NO CHATTER what so ever!







Very happy with ECS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks again


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! (chazzzz11)*

Thanks for the feedback and kind words!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*PRICE DROP !!!*
Now only *$329.95 shipped*


----------



## djwimbo (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Question for ya. The link is for a Golf IV stage 1. I drive an A4 1.8T Quattro. Why is there not an equivalent clutch and flywheel option for me, or will everything transfer? they're both 1.8T's .... ?
I'll take a Stage 2 today if it'll fit my car. The RA4 clutch and L/W steel flywheel conversion is a bit pricey.


----------



## Mike431635 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: (djwimbo)*

<1k miles after chipping my 1.8T with 85k on the clock.. stock clutch go poof.
Ordering this week, glad to hear it's on sale http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (Mike431635)*

We'll look forward to your order!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## macosxuser (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: (nexus-dk)*

Hoollly crap, thats a good price, too bad I had to get a timing belt and stuff already this month.... how long is this going to be around for?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

This pricing should stay around for awhile!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dab2000 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Great price, grabbing one of these this week! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Excellent! We'll look forward to your order!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boosted96GSX (May 29, 2007)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Are all of these 14lb flywheels including the weight of the gear ring or probably not? Also, what do those gear rings weigh?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! (Boosted96GSX)*

The 14lbs does include the ring gear, unfortunately I'm not sure of the exact weight of the ring gear itself though...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boosted96GSX (May 29, 2007)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Ok thanks for the info


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! (Boosted96GSX)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 280tt (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

does it fit the 225 TT by chance???


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Unfortunately this kit does not fit the 6 speed transmissions, we do have a few options available for the 6 speed but the price point is a bit higher.


----------



## Golfmk3_18 (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

PM sent to you guys


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (Golfmk3_18)*

PM Replied!


----------



## Hollister93 (Sep 30, 2006)

Bump for a great company only 20 min away from me! Im lucky i know. Im snaggin one of these when I get the tax income back in a week or two.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (Hollister93)*

Thanks for the kind words!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

just ordered complete TB/WP kit, btw clutch still holdin strong http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Does the 6 speed kit (ES#2357) include the flywheel like the 5 speed kit or do we need to buy an alternative?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (20thAna3282)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20thAna3282* »_Does the 6 speed kit (ES#2357) include the flywheel like the 5 speed kit or do we need to buy an alternative?

The 6 speed kit does not include a flywheel like the 5 speed stage 1 kit does, it would have to be purchased separately.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prob3r (May 13, 2006)

I got mine installed over the weekend and it feels like a completely differnt car... Great buy for the money


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## El Cabe (Mar 10, 2008)

I`ve got mine too!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (El Cabe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

just placed an order for the stg1 clutch kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cant wait to get it and install it








thanks
ps


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the order!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## justn868 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

I'll be putting my order in one of these days


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Excellent, we'll look forward to your order!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

got the clutch kit and my hitachis http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







thats some fast shipping http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








thanks


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (PjS860ct)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joeyb91 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Ordered mine Sunday, got it on Tuesday. You guys are awesome!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Now *$324.95 with FREE SHIPPING !!!*


----------



## vr6legion (Nov 13, 2007)

any chance ecs will have a good deal like this for audi b5's?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (vr6legion)*

We do have several kits available for the Audi B5 A4, our RA4 Steel clutch kits are a great upgrade option.
Here is an example of the kits we have for the B5 A4, B6 A4 and 1.8T Passat:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

clutch is in
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
























clutch feels great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif it sucks that we had to take out a clutchnet feramic disk kit thats slipping at ~18k








now... need to drive around to break it in nice nice














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the hitachis are going in when i wake up today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Excellent! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ghettojetta20vT (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

will this be able to hold a 28rs?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (ghettojetta20vT)*

A 28rs would be pushing the limits of this kit pretty hard. For big turbo setups, it's best to step up to the stage 2 or 3 kits for the increased holding power.


----------



## chidoc (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Hey ECS tuning guy. I have a 02 1.8T that's chipped and a milltek full exhaust set up. I do not plan on doing anything else. what would be the best clutch for my car. One that I hope will have some longevity!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Our Stage 1 Kit would be more than enough holding power for the modifications you have. I'd say the Stage 1 Kit is going to be the best bet all around... holding power, pedal feel and a slight performance increase because of the lightweight flywheel.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## El Cabe (Mar 10, 2008)

I had mine instaled and it feels great!!!!!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (El Cabe)*

Excellent! Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## AudiAddict (Apr 2, 2008)

It might have been asked somewhere in this thread, but I'll ask again:
Will this fit my 01 TT quattro (180hp, 5speed) ?
Thanks, and bump for a quality company!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words!
Unfortunately this kit will not fit the quattro vehicles, it will fit the TT 180 front wheel drive, but not the quattro applications.


----------



## AudiAddict (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

What do you have that does not cost an arm and/or leg for the quattro?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Currently the only options we have for the 180 quattro TT applications are the OEM kit or a Stage 3 kit, they can both be found here:
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...lutch


----------



## Pisko (Jan 14, 2006)

ordered a stage 2 kit last night my stock cluch is slipping like a mofo


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (Pisko)*

Thanks for the order !
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RacerX7624 (May 29, 2006)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

I have a question... I dont know if its the clutch or the idiots who installed it but ever since I installed my ECS Stage 1 with 14lb flywheel I hear A HORRIBLE NOISE....I cant tell if its chatter cuz people tell me a 14lb flywheel wont chatter.... It stops when I press in the clutch.... could it be the release bearing? I've also noticed that it gets more noticeable if I turn the A/C on... Once again if I press in the clutch it goes away..... Clutch holds STRONG! ITS GREAT, I just got done @ an autocross event and I was SO PLEASED...Im just worried about the noise... If Its chatter I would hate to hear a 7lbs flywheel.... maybe something isnt torqued down right? Thank you for your time.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

From the way you are describing it, it sounds like clutch chatter. You say it gets louder when the A/C is on? Is that sitting at a stop, the car at idle, in neutral with the clutch pedal released?
Some cars will chatter with the 14lb flywheel and others will not, it really has more to do with each individual transmission, but it's not uncommon for a 14lb flywheel to have a bit of chatter. 
I've been in several cars with this kit installed and a few of them do have some audible chatter while the others do not, so it really does differ slightly from car to car.
You should be able to search on YouTube for "clutch chatter" and come up with a few results if you'd like to compare the sound you are hearing. It's hard to tell without hearing it personally, but from what you are describing it sounds like a bit of chatter.


----------



## RacerX7624 (May 29, 2006)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning - Sales* »_From the way you are describing it, it sounds like clutch chatter. You say it gets louder when the A/C is on? Is that sitting at a stop, the car at idle, in neutral with the clutch pedal released?

Yes it gets louder with A/C on sitting @ a stop Idliing with Clutch NOT pressed in


----------



## RacerX7624 (May 29, 2006)

*Re: (RacerX7624)*

Is clutch chatter bad for the tranny or car or anything? is it neither good or bad? What causes the noise? Its like something is loose?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (RacerX7624)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RacerX7624* »_
Yes it gets louder with A/C on sitting @ a stop Idliing with Clutch NOT pressed in

When you press the clutch pedal in, does the noise go away? If so, it should be just clutch chatter.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RacerX7624 (May 29, 2006)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

yes it goes away


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Well, I'm pretty certain what you are experiencing is clutch chatter (which is normal for a lightweight flywheel, even 14lbs).
The chatter is not harmful to the transmission, what you are hearing is the gears "chatter" because of the lighter mass of the flywheel. When the clutch is engaged, the gears are "loaded" so they won't chatter.


----------



## RacerX7624 (May 29, 2006)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

thank you for all your help. Its nice to not worry so muc habout it now... all though the sound just makes me think somethings wrong it just sounds bad haha I would hate to hear a 7lb flywheel on my car haha although I bet it much more performance gain


----------



## Pisko (Jan 14, 2006)

put my stage 2 cluch in today with the 14lbs
flywheel. no ratle.. feels totaly like oem..


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (Pisko)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hipsiguy (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

I ordered this clutch for a friend two weeks ago. Just wanted to say that the ECS staff was very friendly & made it extremely easy to place the order. The clutch arrived up here in Canada very quickly and in perfect condition. Quality parts!!! Thanks ECS!!!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the order and the feedback!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## freakinace (May 26, 2008)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Thats great.... a month after I put 500 full dollars to a stage 1 clutch kit, ECS gives a deal







.... what luck.


----------



## hipsiguy (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! (freakinace)*

I just want to say once again that I am very pleased with ECS. I ordered this clutch for a friend over a month ago and after I tested it out I just had to get one for myself. I received this clutch in just 4 days after placing an online order, not to mention that it arrived in perfect condition. 
Thanks ECS, keep up the good work!!!










_Modified by hipsiguy at 5:32 AM 7-7-2008_


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! (hipsiguy)*

Thanks for the order, kind words and feedback! We greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Russjameson (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Will this kit work on my buddies Audi TT 225Q with the 6 speed Manual Tranny?

Thanks.
Russell


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

This kit is for 5 speed cars only, so unfortunately it wouldn't work on your friends TT.
We do have replacement kits / parts available for the 6 speed, but the choices are a little slimmer and more expensive.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Price Drop!
*Now $314.95 with free shipping !!!*


----------



## ayrula (May 11, 2007)

Im due for a new clutch. I have a chipped 1.8T. So is it ok to go with you stage 1 with 14lb flywheel? Also what is the main diff. between the 14lb fly and your new 20lb fly. Is it just to reduce chatter? any other difference in feel or performance?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Either kit will work great, but the 14lb flywheel is our best selling kit. The lighter weight flywheel will give quicker revs, but some people report a slight amount of chatter and others don't.
The 20.5lb flywheel is ideal for people that want no chatter at all, and mainly for TDI's that prefer a heavier flywheel.
Either kit will work just find for your application, but the 14lb Stage 1 kit @ $314.95 shipped is our best seller.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ayrula (May 11, 2007)

I drive alot and was told that the 14lb fly will heat up much quicker, is that true. Is the 20lb more like OEM in the 1.8ts


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

We've had our 14lb stage 1 kits in cars for 100k + miles without any issues, it is less rotational mass, so it will allow quicker revs, but it shouldn't be a heat issue at all.
The 20.5lb is very similar to the weight of the G60 flywheel.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ayrula (May 11, 2007)

thank you for your help I'll go with your 14lb fly. I'll be ordering a kit soon


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Sounds great, let us know if you have any other questions!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Jon, dynoed yesterday on your S1 clutch package...
250.3hp and 329.3 torque
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice numbers! Thanks for the feedback Josh!


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning - Sales* »_Nice numbers! Thanks for the feedback Josh!

Thanks for the clutch btw straight E85 + stock turbo no WAI


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pedelgax (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Last week I bought one kit by recomendation from my friends . I'm waiting for it to start the installation here in Costa Rica.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the order and we will look forward to your feedback!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## escobar101 (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Just ordered the Stage 1 kit w/ 20.5lbs fw.
John is a great help with answering all the questions. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I can't wait till monday to get this clutch kit into my MK3 Cabrio 1.8T.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the order!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedubgolfk2 (Jul 16, 2003)

Just ordered.. 
Thanks!!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (veedubgolfk2)*

Thanks for the order!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedubgolfk2 (Jul 16, 2003)

Ordered yesterday. Delivered today. 
Awesome Service!!!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dgk007 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (nexus-dk)*

ahh i need one of these soooo bad, trying to sell as much parts and what not so i can have one by h2oi. i had one but long story shrt not anymore. stock clutch is the suck.


----------



## pedelgax (Mar 4, 2008)

My order delivered last monday in CR, Awesome Service, because it only take two weeks to come to CR. I will install next week!!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the order!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Karl Hungus (Aug 16, 2004)

Got mine installed last week. Great product. I definitely have some chatter, but not noticeable with the windows up. Love my new TT shifter, too!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

ECS ftw! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## ayrula (May 11, 2007)

which kit is recommended for 1.8T, kit with 14.5 lb fly or the 20 lb fly


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Either kit will work just fine, it really just comes down to a personal preference. The 14 lb kit will offer quicker revs, but both kits will offer the extra holding power from the larger clutch disc.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NorthernGTI (Oct 26, 2005)

Free shipping to Canada also?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

The free shipping offer is valid for the lower 48 in the US only, unfortunately international shipping is not free.


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: (nexus-dk)*

What is the chatter like with that 14lb flywheel?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Some people report a slight amount while others don't have any... typically it's not very much at all, but it will vary from car to car.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8T B5 P (Jan 21, 2008)

Will this fit on a B5 passat 1.8t? thanks


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Unfortunately this kit will not fit on the B5 Passat, we do have a selection of kits available that can be found here:
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...reply


----------



## 1.8T B5 P (Jan 21, 2008)

aww man, alright thanks anyway


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Sure thing, unfortunately the kits for the B5 Passat / Audi A4 are a bit more expensive, but they do offer some of the same benefits as the stage 1 kit for the Mk4's
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ayrula (May 11, 2007)

I just order stage I kit from your site


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the order!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW_FAST1.8T (Mar 19, 2008)

i have a 2002 1.8t motor that i am putting in a 97 golf gl that had the 2.0L in it but the car that the 1.8 came out of was auto so i am using the trans out of the golf will this kit work??? if so i need one










_Modified by VW_FAST1.8T at 5:25 AM 10-22-2008_


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (VW_FAST1.8T)*

PM sent


----------



## munky18t (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (NorthernGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NorthernGTI* »_Free shipping to Canada also?









ECS tuning doesn't care about Canadian Customers... you can expect shipping and duties to cost as much, if not more then the product since they use UPS. All it would take is for them to use USPS to ship to Canada like most companies and it would actually make sense to buy from them
I ended up buying my VR/G60 clutch from H2sport http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by munky18t at 4:04 PM 10-23-2008_


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

We actually have a specialized program through UPS for Canadian customers that includes all duties, taxes and fees in the price listed.
We are also working on more alternatives for Canadian customers, USPS may be a shipping option in the near future.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## munky18t (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning - Sales* »_
We are also working on more alternatives for Canadian customers, USPS may be a shipping option in the near future.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


glad to hear you guys are listening, its by far one of the best options


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thatAstock18T (Nov 16, 2005)

WTF is up with no one ever having sales on 6 speed clutch kits on sale? power to the 20th's and 337's! lol


----------



## 01OlFiE (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*

Im looking for stage 2 kit what's the price on them?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (01OlFiE)*

Our stage 2 clutch kit is currently on sale for our Holiday Sale, pricing information can be found here:
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...reply
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Denniswhat (Sep 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Order said warehouse transfer for the past 2 days. Now it says received. Hope I get it soon!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

We were waiting for a few of the kit components to arrive back in stock and it looks like they are all here. You should see an email with tracking confirmation here shortly.
Thanks for the order!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blackedout18T (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Iam in the process of placing an order on the stage 1 kit for my 1.8t..witch is a more confortable feel 14 pound flywheel or the 20 pound


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

They are both a great choice, however the 20.5lb will not chatter while the 14lb kit may chatter just slightly. Both kits will have a very similar pedal feel.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## burkechrs1 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

What differences would I notice with a 14lb flywheel if I'm coming from stock?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

The 14lb flywheel is significantly lighter than the stock dual mass unit. The lighter flywheel offers quicker revs and reduces some rotational mass.
Both the 14lb and 20.5lb kit use the larger clutch disc, so they will both offer increased holding power.
Other than the weight differences on the flywheel, the pedal will feel nearly identical to the stock setup.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bdn3560 (Aug 9, 2008)

just ordered my clutch to for my 1.8t hopefully it comes soon so i can test it out.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the order!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning - Sales* »_Thanks for the order!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Here you go John
ECS Stage 1


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Very nice Josh!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dh4life69 (Mar 5, 2009)

on my passat i've been running the audi s4 clutch and steel flywheel i loveee it it feels amazing although i do get some pretty loud chatter sometimes... just curious could changing tranny fluid help this


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (dh4life69)*

Thanks for the feedback!
Changing the tranny fluid out is an option and can sometimes help quiet down chatter. You will probably want to use MT90 if you do decide to change things out. It can be found here on the website:
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...reply


----------



## dh4life69 (Mar 5, 2009)

thanks for the response yeah i might give that a try it's progressively gotten a lot louder over the last year


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## m_v (Oct 27, 2005)

curious to find out if there is any noises clanking or what not on the 14lb stage one or should i go for the 20lb?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

The amount of chatter will vary from car to car on the 14lb kit. Some people report none, while others do have a very slight chatter. If you do not want to hear any chatter at all, I'd suggest the 20.5lb kit.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## amacdona (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Free Shipping in the US, $122.86 to ship to me in canada? - and its called the cana-easy-saver. I would really like to buy the stage 1 clutch with 20.5lb fly wheel from you guys, but dang I might as well wait for a seat sale - fly down and pick it up.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (amacdona)*

Correct, the free shipping offer is valid for the lower 48 in the US.
Unfortunately international shipping on this item is expensive, the weight of things certainly adds to the cost. The rates are calculated directly off the UPS website and the CanaEase Saver method will be more expensive up front, but there are no other fees, so it is a to your door price. Any of the other international shipping method are subject to taxes, duty and brokerage fees.
We are working on implementing USPS as a shipping method for Canadian customers, however it is still a little ways out.


----------



## guppy3488 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

The pedal feel to the stage 1 is amazing, so soft. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jmf (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm looking to buy the "ECS Stage 2 Clutch Kit (228mm) With ECS 20.5lbs", but it's been on back order for a while. Any idea when it'll be back?


----------



## JamesV83 (Jun 7, 2008)

Just get the one with the lightweight flywheel. I have it and it's fantastic, no chatter at all.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (jmf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmf* »_I'm looking to buy the "ECS Stage 2 Clutch Kit (228mm) With ECS 20.5lbs", but it's been on back order for a while. Any idea when it'll be back?

Currently the 20.5lb flywheel is out of stock, as soon as those arrive back in stock things should start moving. I'd say it will probably be a week or two before they are back in stock.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

EDIT: Sorry, I posted before I read all the way through. Found my question answered about a bazillion times.


_Modified by 04GLImatt-sahn at 4:47 AM 4-18-2009_


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fluxburn64 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

why would you ever need a new clutch; that is of course, you don't know how to drive?


----------



## jmf (Apr 17, 2007)

Because the standard clutch wasn't designed for 260bhp?


----------



## UF DUB (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: (jmf)*

I received my stage 1 for my '03 jetta 1.8T. I opened the box and mocked the parts together and the flywheel and pressure plate don't seem to line up on the pins... they are just slightly off. is that normal? do i just drill them out slightly and line them up with bolts?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (UF DUB)*

You should not have to drill out or modify anything in the kit. The pins can be difficult to get situated just right, have you tried clocking things some more to get them to line up by chance?


----------



## UF DUB (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

i tried clocking them in all three positions, and wiggling it, and... it doesnt line up correctly. it looks to be about .5mm off or so. i can get two pins to line up, then the third pin is not going to go at all.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (UF DUB)*

This would be the first case I've ever heard / seen of them not lining up and we have sold quite a few of these kits. We'll certainly get you all taken care of if something is wrong, but I just sent over a PM as well.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Brown Hippo (Dec 7, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

PM replied!


----------



## tainted_demon (Aug 8, 2008)

You offer free shipping in the states but I'm in Canada. Any way to get a reduced rate on shipping up here?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

The free shipping offer is only valid for the lower 48 in the US, unfortunately discounted international rates are not available.


----------



## mitchdchapman (Aug 21, 2008)

just ordered one!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the order!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lord-O (Jul 14, 2009)

Just ordered a 20 and a half pounder... Hopefully, it goes in easy.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the order!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ypsetihw (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

I have noticed some bad clutch slip under high torque . . . I'm still on the stock 02j clutch at 50k, chipped APR93. 
I'm wanting an upgrade, just wondering how much stronger the stage 1 actually is over the stock setup? I'm worried about burning it again on my 100 octane tune or if I go BT. 
How about compared to stage 2 or stage 3 (why not it's only $50 more and still less than the OEM quote)? 
How is the pedal feel with stage 3 and a light flywheel? how's it daily drive? I want it to hold and I'm willing to adjust my driving, but I don't want it to be so clampy that it's jerky or annoying. any reason NOT to go that far if I won't make that kinda power for a while? 


_Modified by ypsetihw at 5:55 PM 7-21-2009_


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (ypsetihw)*

The Stage 1 Kit actually holds quite a bit of power and bang for the buck is one of the best kits available. We've run one in our 400whp shop car and have been extremely pleased with how well it holds the power.
That being said, big turbo cars are going to push this kit to the limits (especially on launches) and if that is the plan long term, I would consider going Stage 2 or Stage 3.
A Stage 2 setup will drive very similar to the stock clutch, but a Stage 3 with extremely light flywheel will require an adjustment in driving style. I'd say if looking for an upgraded kit for more power in the future, without compromising to much on the pedal feel, consider the Stage 2 Kit with either the 14lb or 20.5lb flywheel.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

http://****************.com/smile/star.gif http://****************.com/smile/star.gif


----------



## ypsetihw (Nov 20, 2008)

I ordered my stage 1 clutch kit and dogbone bushings yesteray. Yay free shipping! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
also ended up getting a new set of bkr7es and a silver window sticker while I was at it. I'l install this week when the parts arrive


_Modified by ypsetihw at 10:52 PM 7-26-2009_


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the order!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

I ordered my stage 1 clutch kit, dogbone bushings, forge 007, and timing belt!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif it should be here this week.....
experts... should i DIY on the clutch kit?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the order!


----------



## Lord-O (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: (beetle @lex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beetle @lex* »_should i DIY on the clutch kit? 

The clutch kit is a an easy install. The DIY in the forum is very well done and with just a little know how goes smoothly. It took me around 8 hours and it was my first ever VW clutch/flywheel install.
I just want to clarify it was easier then that, 2 hours included my search for one of those stupid 12 point wrenches, and one hour was changing my passenger side drive line (it really did not want to come loose). If you can a strap from above with a chain fall makes life a lot easier.


_Modified by Lord-O at 8:30 AM 7-29-2009_


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: (Lord-O)*

cool man thanks...... and do you have the link for the DIY clutch???


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

i just received my clutch, but i didnt see any instructions for the clutch installation


----------



## 337 noob (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: (beetle @lex)*

no stage 1 kits for 6 speeds?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Here is a link to a DIY from the Mk4 FAQ thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2703042


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (337 noob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *337 noob* »_no stage 1 kits for 6 speeds?









Unfortunately we do not have a Stage 1 Kit available for the 6 speed cars. We do have a stock replacement kit as well as our Stage 3 Kit which can be found here on the website:
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...reply


----------



## ypsetihw (Nov 20, 2008)

my car is at 3zero3 right now getting my clutch kit and dogbone installed. I can't stop thinking about driving it again . . . lol


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Excellent, we will look forward to hearing your feedback!


----------



## ypsetihw (Nov 20, 2008)

friggin wheel locks, they couldn't get started until I showed up with the star lug, nooberfied
should be ready tomorrow morning, no bigups


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ypsetihw (Nov 20, 2008)

hahahaha you should have seen how FRIED my old clutch plates were. filthy dirty, almost no friction material left, charred bad and glazed in a nice deep blue. actually the surface looked kinda pretty too bad it was totally smoked . . .
stage 1 clutch kit is awesome. very light pedal feel compared to my dead clutch. grabs quick, doesn't lift as high before it grabs, and holds great. much improved feel and no chatter from the flywheel whatsoever. 
I'm babying it but I can't wait to get a few hundred miles down so I can open her up. only 50 miles so far, I haven't even let her boost yet. 
the ecs dogbone bushings are great as well. I used all three bushings. very slight increase in vibration at idle, but my girlfriend didn't notice. I could probably smooth it by bumping up the idle a couple hundred RPMs with vtune. great increase in the feel of the transmission, the engine doesn't feel so floppy. 
it feels like there is a more solid connection between the engine components. the car starts quicker and seems to settle at idle faster. when you get on the gas it response immediately and it feels like the engine and transmission are all one piece. LOVE IT 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by ypsetihw at 2:37 PM 8-5-2009_


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: (ypsetihw)*

Can’t wait to install mine… I was in crutches last couple of weeks but I am walking and driving again!! so i'll install it soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

*I have one question, I’ve heard of the term “break the clutch” they say that when you have new clutch you have to drive the car smooth for X miles, is it true? And do you hear or feel something different after the “break”?? or how do you know the clucth is ready?? *


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Ideally it is best to give the clutch roughly 500 miles of "normal" use to let all the materials get used to the friction and heat cycles. Avoiding extremely hard launches during this time is also suggested.
Basically just drive the car so all the components can get used to one another under normal driving conditions.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

drive "normal"???








now i have a serious problem... can somebody explain to me how to do that?? lol







j/k








thanks for the fast accurate answer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Janars (Jun 2, 2009)

hello there, do u have a dealer in the UAE? if n ot any idea on shipping cost?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Unfortunately we do not have a dealer in the UAE, however we do ship there fairly often.
Pricing on the Stage 1 Kit with shipping can be found here:
http://www.ecstuning.com/Cart?...2cart


----------



## Janars (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

thanks.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flt_blk_tdi (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

just got mine in and im in the middle of doing now. gotta stop for this evening cuz i dont have the 12 point sockets so i will finish tomorrow after work. and btw the diy is also working so far on my TDI 1.9brm so helpful.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Excellent!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cesarel (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Dond you have an offer on the 7lbs Flywhel kit? is it going to be any? thanks!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! (cesarel)*

We do have the 7lb kit available, however the cost is quite a bit higher due to the flywheel. Unfortunately I don't think they will be going on sale anytime soon, but the 7lb kit can be found here on our website:
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...reply


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Ordering soon!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Excellent, we will look forward to your order!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shook1db (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Ordering with my next paycheck!!! Free up


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Excellent, we will look forward to your order!


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

I just ordered mine under Robie Reyes, send it over! lol!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the order!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 860redrabbit (Dec 5, 2006)

Ordered mine awhile ago, installed and love it.
Couldnt believe how bad my stock clutch was....


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the order and feedback!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## alics (Apr 10, 2007)

Just order one lets see how easy it is to install


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the order!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## alics (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hey do i need a new starter with this kit? it seems that the starter cant reach the flywheel...


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: (alics)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alics* »_hey do i need a new starter with this kit? it seems that the starter cant reach the flywheel...
NO, NO! Look at your thread I posted up in there unless you install it backwards..


----------



## supatime (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (EF9Si)*

Having mine put in as we speak, can not wait 2 get back behind the wheel.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kougis (Jul 6, 2009)

Do you have clutch and light flywheel for Audi TT 8N 225Quattro 6speed (2001) 300hp?



_Modified by kougis at 5:42 AM 11-30-2009_


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

We do have a few options for the TT 225 6 speed that can be found here on the website:
http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-...reply
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

stage 1 for awd?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (1slow1.8t)*

Our Stage 1 Kits for the AWD cars can be found here:
http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-...reply


----------



## eurosuave4 (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

2001 a4 qm with a giac 93-100 oct chip, little bit of drag days, what stage do i want and with what flywheel jon


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

I'd say the Steel RA4 Stage 1 Kit is our best value, it will offer the increased holding power with the larger clutch disc and quicker revs with the reduced rotational mass.
http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-...reply
If you plan to go big turbo at some point, the Stage 2 RA4 Kit bumps to the RS4 Pressure Plate / Clutch, so it will hold a bit more power and is just slightly more than the Stage 1 RA4 Kit.
http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-...reply
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hi guys,
I ordered your Stage 1 kit with the 14 pound flywheel end of November and installed the kit a couple of weekends ago into my mk4 1.8T 02J. This is the second time using this exact setup from you guys, I had to replace my original clutch at 30,000, and I removed your stage 1 set up from my car at 111,000 miles with some good miles still left in it. I am experiencing some odd noises with the new clutch install that I didn't have previously, and was wondering if you had any feedback what it might be. I've grown accustomed to the flywheel chatter caused by my poly motor mounts and the 14 pound flywheel, but now I have that same chatter, but it gets louder if I rev the car in neutral. The chatter used to go away when I depressed the clutch or revved the car past 1,000, but now it makes a really ugly noise from off idle until about 4,000 RPM. Any ideas what this might be?
I am thinking about pulling the transmission again (ugh







) and replacing the new throwout bearing and all of the installation bolts. Have you ever had any problems with defective TO bearings or out of balance flywheels? I'm stumped as to what else it could be.
Thanks,
Jeff Beam


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the order (again) !
As far as the sound goes, unfortunately it is extremely difficult to diagnose them without actually hearing them. If a sound is there that wasn't in the original setup, I would start trouble shooting what all parts were changed out.
We have not had any issues at all with the flywheels, but I agree with your idea that it could possibly be the throwout bearing. 
The chatter should disappear when the clutch pedal is depressed and when driving. The chatter is made from the gears "chattering" at idle, so I will ask, has the transmission fluid been changed and are those levels all good?
From the way you describe things, it sounds like the sound gets louder / faster with RPM? If that's the case, then I'd say taking a look inside is probably the best bet.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hi,
I changed the fluid, putting in fresh Redline MT-90 right after installing the clutch kit. As I mentioned, it is the way that the chattering gets louder as RPMs raise that is making me nervous. The car still does not chatter with the clutch pedal depressed or the car in gear and moving. I guess I'll order another new TO bearing and new bolts from you guys later on today. I see that you offer several TO bearing options a la carte on your website, is another one you sell better than what's included in the stage 1 kit?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

We include an OE throwout bearing in the Stage 1 Kits, but as mentioned, we do have a few different options available. We have sold quite a few of the OE versions and not had any issues, but the Sachs and OEM are also options.
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...reply
Individually, the Sachs is one of our best sellers, probably more so to do with the pricing than anything else.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Is there any warranty on the OE TO bearing if replacing that part with a new one ends up solving the problem?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (4ceFed4)*

There is a 1 year warranty on the OE throwout bearing against manufacture defects. If you pull it and find there is an issue with it, shoot me a PM and I can put you in touch with the person in charge of our warranty / returns.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ARI's GTI (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

HI!
Can u give me the pros and cons of the 14lb flywheel vs. the 20lb??????
which one gives better performance, durability, which one and why?, please.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (ARI's GTI)*

We offer both the 14lb and 20.5lb kits for a few reasons. The 14lb can have a tad bit of chatter in some cars, so the 20.5lb flywheel is a great "no chatter: option. TDI's prefer a heavier flywheel and the 20.5lb kit is a great kit for the TDI.
The 14lb kit is our best seller and has been for years. The reduced flywheel weight from stock will offer quicker revs, but both kits will benefit from the increased holding power. On some cars, people have reported a small about of flywheel chatter from the 14lb kit, but it is on a car by car basis.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ARI's GTI (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

How much is the shipping to Puerto Rico, for stage 1????????


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Shipping can be calculated by adding any item to cart, then selecting the destination country and entering the postal code. The system will automatically default to the lowest rate, but a list of all shipping rates can be seen by clicking "next" on the website.
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...chKit
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ARI's GTI (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

thanks!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

No problem! Let me know if you have any other quesitons.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucianwwl (May 14, 2008)

Hello,
I want to order a coversion clutch kit for Audi 1.8T AWD, B6, 2001.
Can you help me?
Thanks!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Certainly! The RA4 Stage 1 Kit for your car can be found here:
http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-...reply
Let me know if you have any questions!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ortiz340 (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

just ordered mine 5 mins ago!!!. now waiting to be shipped.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucianwwl (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (ortiz340)*

I' ve sent you email also!
I was wondering, do you have any dealer in Romania?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (ortiz340)*

Thanks for the order!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucianwwl (May 14, 2008)

jon, what about me?
do we have ECS dealer in europe, romania?
thanx!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (lucianwwl)*

Hey Lucian, I haven't forgotten about you! I'm just checking with the shop to confirm all our wholesale distributors, I'll send over a response via email here shortly.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucianwwl (May 14, 2008)

Thank you very much!!!
























_Modified by lucianwwl at 6:47 AM 1-8-2010_


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ordered mine, got it today thanks







even though it said on the website it was in stock and it was really backordered and i had to wait forever get it


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the order!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

bump for being the best place to get aftermarket parts online!!!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the parts and customer service!
I've had this kit since October, installed it myself! Only thing is you need a 6mm triplesquare!! didnt have that socket when i did the install


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brus6286 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Order this clutch kit (14lb) and brakes for all four corners including Rotors, Pads & sensors yesterday. Super easy to order online, no haggle, FREE shipping... all for an ass kicking $557 delivered to my door, can't go wrong with those prices!
I will post update on parts, once installed of course. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif so far to ECS!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the order!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## buttman226 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: (nexus-dk)*

props to ECS for some nice prices on some of that stuff. My motto is, "never pay pull price." But your prices are pretty darn good on some stuff, hard to find a better deal.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Penske_1 (Dec 5, 2009)

Wil this maintain the stiffness in the clutch pedal. I drove a friends car and it was very light. I assume his cars clutch was replaced at some point.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

These kits will keep a pedal feel nearly identical to stock, the Stage 2 + kits will start to give a firmer pedal feel.


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: (Penske_1)*

alot softer then the stock clutch, but you will get used to it very fast and will accually like it better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hey Jon,
Looking to install this in my mk1 20V 02a setup. Probably would snag a Peloquin too and a coil pack harness update. Could you IM me a price for all that.
Thanks,
Jason


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (vdubspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed* »_Hey Jon,
Looking to install this in my mk1 20V 02a setup. Probably would snag a Peloquin too and a coil pack harness update. Could you IM me a price for all that.
Thanks,
Jason

PM sent!


----------



## brus6286 (Jun 27, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *brus6286* »_Order this clutch kit (14lb) and brakes for all four corners including Rotors, Pads & sensors yesterday. Super easy to order online, no haggle, FREE shipping... all for an ass kicking $557 delivered to my door, can't go wrong with those prices!
I will post update on parts, once installed of course. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif so far to ECS!



_Quote, originally posted by *Penske_1* »_Wil this maintain the stiffness in the clutch pedal. I drove a friends car and it was very light. I assume his cars clutch was replaced at some point. 



_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_These kits will keep a pedal feel nearly identical to stock, the Stage 2 + kits will start to give a firmer pedal feel.



_Quote, originally posted by *veedubbinn* »_alot softer then the stock clutch, but you will get used to it very fast and will accually like it better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


50 mile update on Stg 1... WOW!!! I've owned my car since 03 and the clutch has NEVER felt that light... EVER. super smooth, no force is needed to fully press or depress. AWESOME! Absolutely NO chatter whatsoever. 14# flywheel single mass. So far so good. STG 1 Clutch Kit 
Onto the brakes... I ordered the full RPS kit (Rotors Pads &Sensor) I recevied them, took me a while to install. (LAck of garage, did them at work.) I started the rears, went on smooth as butter (I did not use the rotor Phillips screw, I forgot about it in the box) rears Done, GREAT! jack the front, remove everything and that where i found out i had my rotors shipped wrong!!!! I received the 312MM instead of the 288MM, bummer.
People, PLEASE PLEASE confirm proper brake diameter prior to ordering. The web page does not list it but a simple phone call will be enough to get proper units sent out. Avoid the Hassle.
Called ECS reorder the rotors, got an RMA for the wrong ones, showed up in 2 days (maybe 3, i wasn't counting) while doing the fronts, i found the set screw for the rotor tried to use it and it was too long, it would not sit flush, I re used my old ones. 
ECS please look into this. OE screw is a bit shorter and has a taper tip(from what i remeber), the ones supplied are a bit longer and have no taper.
Now the 4 mile update for the brakes... They stop incredible! No squeaks or squeals! BRAKES 


_Modified by brus6286 at 10:10 AM 3-5-2010_


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ARI's GTI (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! ([email protected])*

Greetings
What is better the lighter 14lb flywheel or the G60 20lb????
stock turbo regardless of the noise if any, which one is better? what are the differences? what are the pos & con???????


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Which is "better" is really going to be based off what you prefer from the car. The 14lb will offer quicker revs, but may have some slight flywheel chatter, the 20.5lb kit still gives the same increased holding power and does not chatter at all. The 14lb kit has been our best selling clutch kit for several years running.


----------



## ARI's GTI (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks for the info....
Is that about it? so 14lb flywheel better??????? more power do to quicker revs???


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

There really isn't a "one is better than the other" scenario, they are both great kits, each has advantages. The 14lb kit will rev slightly quicker because of less rotational mass, but both kits use the same larger clutch disc for more holding power. I usually suggest people base the decision on flywheel chatter, if you don't mind the possibility of having some light flywheel chatter, the 14lb kit is great. If you do not want to hear flywheel chatter at all, the 20.5lb is the best bet.


----------



## ARI's GTI (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

THANKS!!!!!!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ARI's GTI (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! ([email protected])*

I heard that by putting ecs tuning lightweight pulleys and 14lbs light weight flywheel, that may cause the crankshaft to get out of balance due to the weighs that already haves, resulting in loss of whp and wtq.
is this true? can you explain me, because I bought the ecs pulleys already and im about to put the lightweight flywheel. please explain with details. i will appreciate the help.
what do you recommend, im still confused from g60 and the lightweight flywheel.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! (ARI's GTI)*

We've sold these kits for a number of years (both clutch kit and pulley sets) and never once had an issue with a motor going out of balance. The simple answer, no, there are no issues or any damage that will occur from running them. As far as the flywheel goes, the only difference between them is the weight, but both are lighter than the stock dual mass flywheel.


----------



## ARI's GTI (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Stage 1 Clutch Kit - On Sale & Free Shipping !!! ([email protected])*

Does that means that if I put on the 14lb flywheel with the lightweight pulleys I should have a better performance than usual, and no problems at all????
thanks for the info....


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

The combination of the lighter weight flywheel with the lighter weight pulleys will reduce the rotational mass. The actual power gains seen on a dyno will be minimal, however the revs should be much quicker through the entire system.


----------



## ARI's GTI (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hey jon im sorry to keep bodering you, altough I appreciate your help.
reducing rotational mass will mean quicker revs like you said, but that could mean more hp? why gains in whp are minimal? I mean my clutch was bad when I went to the dyno and I did 212whp & 241wtq and it was slipping, stock turbo, exhaust, cai and fmic. nothing else.
now I will be going with a larger 3" dp, new flywheel clutch and plate, hi flow mani, boost controller, silicone inlet pipe, lightweight pulleys.
I should see a better performance right???? is the combination im doing is good????


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (ARI's GTI)*

No problem at all on the questions! The mods you have listed should certainly give some gains in horsepower, the clutch and pulleys will help get that power wound up quicker, and also be able to hold more power. Installing the clutch and pulley set alone is not going to show a 25whp gain. You are working with an entire system, so optimizing each part of the system should yield some horsepower gains.
The mods you have listed there should offer some nice gains, you will see more horsepower from the dowpipe and manifold while the other components help in letting the motor rev more freely and hold the extra power going to the wheels.


----------



## ARI's GTI (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

thanks man you guys r the best!!!!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Anytime, more than happy to help out!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2 Tight Mike (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_No problem at all on the questions! The mods you have listed should certainly give some gains in horsepower, the clutch and pulleys will help get that power wound up quicker, and also be able to hold more power. Installing the clutch and pulley set alone is not going to show a 25whp gain. You are working with an entire system, so optimizing each part of the system should yield some horsepower gains.
The mods you have listed there should offer some nice gains, you will see more horsepower from the dowpipe and manifold while the other components help in letting the motor rev more freely and hold the extra power going to the wheels.

Just something to note from my years in the car game...it would be easy for ECS to tell someone who doesn't otherwise know that there will be significant gains from the Clutch/pulley gain to help sell units. Instead, you got an honest and real answer. Experience in the car game will help you realize that is rare.
A+


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm about to order one of these right now if you have them in stock. Will it ship out today or Monday?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (Big_Tom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big_Tom* »_I'm about to order one of these right now if you have them in stock. Will it ship out today or Monday?

It looks like the 14lb kits currently ship in 1-3 days, there is a slightly longer wait on the 20.5lb kits. We are not open on the weekends, so all orders placed over the weekend are shipped out on Monday in the order they were received. I suspect if ordered today, you should see the kit by the end of the week.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

ok kool im going to order one on your site now


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (Big_Tom)*

Sounds great, feel free to send over a PM with your order number and I can take a look at things Monday morning to get a better ETA for you.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I cant wait to get my clutch and the coil pack bolt downs!. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







i have a slipping clutch and a coil pack that refuses to stay in place lol


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the order, just responded to your PM as well.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

just got my clutch kit, light flywheel, vf engine mounts, peloquin lsd at my moms place in germany!
thanks for the fast response to my questions


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Excellent, I'm glad to hear things arrived! No problem at all on the questions, I'm more than happy to help out. Thanks again for the order!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks again for the orders everyone!


----------



## rgisassi (Apr 25, 2009)

I absolutely LOVE buying from ECS Tuning. These guys are knowledgeable and customer support is excellent. I have $95 store credit with them since I over-ordered a Eurojet hose kit a few weeks ago. I visit the site daily to lust over what I want to buy with the $$$.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words and feedback, we will look forward to your next order!


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

everythng installed and after a short test drive (1600km) i have to say the clutch setup works brilliant in combination with the lighter flywheel, i hardly use the brakes anymore:laugh::beer: 
the difference with the new peloquin diff is immense and got rid of almost all torque steer (whats left of it can be blaimed on a bad alignement.) 
the engine mounts make the car respond much faster too!

free bump for good products!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback and kind words!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

ECS Tuning


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

I got the clutch installed over the weekend and have already put 250 or so miles on it. I got the stage 1 with the 14lb flywheel.

The pedal feel is MUCH lighter than stock. I was there was something wrong when I finished and tried to start my car.

The clutch grabs right off the floor. My stock clutch was almost at the top of the pedal. This will take some getting used to.

The lighter flywheel has NO chatter. Taking off from first will take a little getting used to. Too little gas you kill the car, too much and you spin the tires :laugh: If you want OEM feel probably get the 20.5lb flywheel.

I'm very happy with the kit as I know most others are as well.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Elballoonrat (Jun 25, 2003)

will this work on a b5 A4? Is there any special pricing on stage 2? I am running an aeb with 50 trim and a 440cc uni file.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Unfortunately these kits will not work on the B5 A4 but we do have quite a few options available here:

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-B5_A4...&utm_content=postreply&utm_campaign=postreply

The RA4 kits with the steel flywheel are the best value. The Stage 1 RA4 Kit uses the S4 clutch and pressure plate and the Stage 2 RA4 Kit uses the RS4 clutch and pressure plate.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Yosh_Cupra (Jun 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> ECS Tuning


Recommendations for 350Whp? Thx...


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Yosh_Cupra said:


> Recommendations for 350Whp? Thx...


350whp is going to warrant the Stage 3 Kits which can be found here on the website:

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen...&utm_content=postreply&utm_campaign=postreply

Flywheel choice is a personal preference, but most will use the 14lb.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Yosh_Cupra (Jun 28, 2008)

Cheers Jon, will have a look now:thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## @lq! (Dec 1, 2009)

verry expensive international shipping (((


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Unfortunately International shipping in general is expensive, paired with the heavier items like clutches and flywheels makes it very difficult to keep the costs down. We do have rates available from USPS and UPS for International orders on the website and they will vary a bit depending on the location.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

ECS Tuning


----------



## denimboy (Jul 7, 2009)

jennekke said:


> If you want OEM feel probably get the 20.5lb flywheel.


 OEM feel = higher on the pedal ? harder clutch? 

Your 14lb flywheel description makes me want it


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

The pedal feel on both Stage 1 Kits is extremely similar, both are using the same pressure plate and clutch disc, so the flywheel weight is the only difference. Either kit should have a pedal feel extremely similar to the stock clutch, some feel it is "soft" for an upgraded clutch as the norm is to have a stiffer pedal with an upgraded clutch. Because the surface area is upgraded on the clutch disc itself, the need for a stronger pressure plate is not necessary on these kits. The Stage 2 and Stage 3 kits do have a beefier pressure plate, so the pedal feel is a bit different. 

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## denimboy (Jul 7, 2009)

I see. 
half price shipping to Canada still good?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Unfortunately we no longer offer the 1/2 price shipping to Canada, that was done away with about 4 years ago. We have implemented a few different shipping options for International customers and dropped the rates as well. To calculate shipping, add any item to a shopping cart, then select the destination country and enter the postal code. The system will automatically display the lowest shipping rate, but a complete list of shipping options can be seen by clicking "next". There will be a tab at the top of the page for USPS options and UPS.


----------



## Corey45810 (May 12, 2010)

Ordered mine for my MKIV APR stg 3 GTI, just waiting for it to come in. If ordered friday when will it be at my doorstep in Alabama?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the order! Transit times to AL should 2-3 days via UPS ground, as soon as the order ships you will receive an email with tracking information. 

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

ECS Tuning


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

I put down 300+fwhp with the stage 1 clutch and 10k miles now after my engine rebuild and its holding pretty good.:thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

ECS Tuning


----------



## Goosh (Dec 26, 2006)

*s1*

Stage 1 is out of stock????? I went online to order and it said not back until oct 4. I need it now:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Unfortunately the throwout bearing included in the kit is out of stock, we are working to get them in as quickly as possible.


----------



## black wolfsburg 99 (May 7, 2005)

So I got the Stage 1 with a 14lb flywheel but there was some case trimming necesarry to make this kit work. This kit is NOT bolt on for some cars. I saw this on a older post and I had the luck of knowing the tech so I gave him the heads up and sure enough he had to trimm material from the trans. I hope to have pictures up soon. I understand that when you use parts that are not intended for the application these kinds of things can happen and after the needed modifying the clutch feels great! You guys should really make a note of this problem on your website. I cant find the old post right now but I will to thank them. I also called and metioned this to your techs and they said they were aware of this issue and will be looking into adding a note on your webpage.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

PM sent!


----------



## black wolfsburg 99 (May 7, 2005)

PM responded


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

bw99, my back got a work out yesterday pulling your trans in and out 5 times. I'm the tech next to your Bro. Not a bad deal on the kit but your trans did need some trimming. Hopefully the website will be updated so peeps know what they're getting into before they start the install. Not a problem for us because we have the tools but it would have been nice to know this info first to save us the hassle of pulling the trans 5 times. The provided clutch alignment tool is just a little bit sloppy. The pressure plate had to be loosened and aligned with our factory VW tool.


----------



## black wolfsburg 99 (May 7, 2005)

Thanks for helping my brother and I hope they put that warning on their order page. Not everyone is blessed with a VW Master tech brother and a helpful co-worker to help with some good tools and patience. Thanks for lending a much needed hand.


----------



## @lq! (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi Jon, 

What is 02J the stock flywheel weight?What are the differences? i think only flywheel.. Which one would you recommend for k04-023 setup ? 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-.../Clutch/ES125/ 

or 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-...utch/ES250303/ 

Thank you


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

The stock flywheel should be about 24lbs, the only difference between the kits we offer is the weight of the flywheel, both offer the same holding power. 

Which flywheel is really a personal preference, the lighter 14lb flywheel will let the engine rev up a bit quicker, but some cars may have some slight gear chatter, it all depends on the transmission and how the gears are wearing. The 20.5lb kit does not chatter at all, so if you do not want any chatter at all, then the 20.5lb kit is the way to go. 

Both would hold the power of the K04 without any issue. 

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Raybandar (Jul 22, 2010)

Just install my kit last weekend with the 14 pound flywheel and is running great it's fit perfect we didn't have to do any trimming or anything , just plug and play and I hear no flywheel shatter whatsoever this kit is amazing only thing is the pedal is a little softer but I have no problem with that , thanks Jon for all ur help.


----------



## @lq! (Dec 1, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> The stock flywheel should be about 24lbs, the only difference between the kits we offer is the weight of the flywheel, both offer the same holding power.
> 
> Which flywheel is really a personal preference, the lighter 14lb flywheel will let the engine rev up a bit quicker, but some cars may have some slight gear chatter, it all depends on the transmission and how the gears are wearing. The 20.5lb kit does not chatter at all, so if you do not want any chatter at all, then the 20.5lb kit is the way to go.
> 
> ...


 Hi Jon, i was made a order for 20.5 lbs for my k04-023 upgrade.I hope it handle up to 275 hp


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Raybandar said:


> Just install my kit last weekend with the 14 pound flywheel and is running great it's fit perfect we didn't have to do any trimming or anything , just plug and play and I hear no flywheel shatter whatsoever this kit is amazing only thing is the pedal is a little softer but I have no problem with that , thanks Jon for all ur help.


Awesome, thank for the feedback! I'm more than happy to help out where I can!

:thumbup::thumbup:



@lq! said:


> Hi Jon, i was made a order for 20.5 lbs for my k04-023 upgrade.I hope it handle up to 275 hp


Excellent, thanks for the order! I'd say it should be a *great* match for that turbo setup. I had the choice to make myself, I would go the same route.

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## @lq! (Dec 1, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Awesome, thank for the feedback! I'm more than happy to help out where I can!
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:
Jon, can you give me any track number ? my order information is 851753915 thank you.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

The system should automatically send over an email with the tracking information once the order ships. If you received the order confirmation email, then the tracking email should come through without any issues.

Unfortunately I will not have any access to the order information until Monday, but you should be able tho check the status of your order on the "my account" page on the website. It should have a list of all your orders and the tracking information (if available).

I'm not sure exactly what was on the order, or when it was placed, but if there is something holding it up from shipping the order status should say "warehouse transfer" or "product inbound".


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks again for the orders everyone!


----------



## @lq! (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi Jon,

im installed new clutch kit. it's fitment and running perfectly.

Good Job :thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

ECS Tuning


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

Free shipping does not apply to Canadian customers does it?


----------



## cloors (Sep 27, 2007)

Brimjolt said:


> Free shipping does not apply to Canadian customers does it?


I'm pretty sure it doesn't... Cross border shipping is a pretty big hassle as far as pricing goes. The day ECS starts offering free shipping to us canucks is the day I start signing over my paycheques to them! 

Even with the shipping prices though, ECS is one of the few places I grab parts from.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ocharlas (Jul 2, 2007)

I have the stage 1 w/ 14lb flywheel and it's great so far with about 30k on it.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## a4maine (Dec 13, 2009)

Jon, you have got a pm


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

PM responded!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

ECS Tuning


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

A small word of warning!
My mechanic was almost brought to tears puting my stage 1 with 14lb FW.
He had to trim the transmission case since it was hitting some spots, he finally got the tranny on the car, he goes to crank it and nothing!

He takes the starter down and checks it, takes one OFF HIS OWN CAR and tries it on mine, nothing... He takes down the tranny again and compares flywheels to see if the starter is engaging properly.

Everything checks out, so up goes the tranny again (7th time BTW) yet it still wont start. He takes the starter out again, and has the engine spun by hand: the pressure plate was hitting the tranny case! He had to "trim" two little flaps the pressure plate had on so that the starter could spin the FW and start the car.

Appart from that, well OEM feel, I really can't feel any acceleration difference but you can't beat the price. I have some chatter but I can't hear it with the windows up...

I give this kit a 5/10 due to the installation troubles...


----------



## jeeprnovru (Jun 24, 2011)

just ordered this kit for my 2004 jetta 1.8T and all this talk of trimming has me wanting to **** a brick!!!! anyone have pics of the areas and issues so i can be prepared? ant info on what models are affected by this and what i gotta trim? 

-thanks yall!


----------



## mcoomer (Jun 12, 2003)

I wouldn't mind hearing more about this trimming as well. I'd kind of like a plug and play replacement, if you know what I mean.

Mike


----------



## black wolfsburg 99 (May 7, 2005)

My car needed the dreadful trimming, it is a 2003 Jetta 1.8t Wolfsburg edition with a EHA transmission code. Luckily I read someones post that had the same issue before hand and I told my brother to look out for it and sure enought they had to trim the transmission. My brother is a VW master tech but if I wouldnt have given him the heads up I bet he would be pissed off at me for wasting his time. I cant even imagine what a regular shop would do in a situation like this but I bet it would cost extra. There should be a big ass note on the order page about this isssue!:beer:


----------



## mcoomer (Jun 12, 2003)

Sounds like I want the OE parts then...don't want to hack on the transmission to make things fit.


----------



## daryl2.slo (Apr 9, 2009)

just ordered my 20.5lb kit for my 03 gti 1.8t 
hopefully its a plug and play, and i wont have to trim anything in the trans. 
well first was my rear main seal now i bought a clutch kit :banghead: 
ill be back to give my review


----------



## Tate393 (Jun 21, 2011)

210 miles down! she feels easier and softer than the stock clutch! excited to put her to the test!!!

i need to replace my timing belt soon tho. there is not a TDC mark on the light weight flywheel!!!!!!????


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Tate393 said:


> 210 miles down! she feels easier and softer than the stock clutch! excited to put her to the test!!!
> 
> i need to replace my timing belt soon tho. there is not a TDC mark on the light weight flywheel!!!!!!????


Yes, no marks on the flywheel - you can use timing marks on the crank shaft pulley.


----------



## 2vws2pointO (Sep 16, 2008)

When do you think your website will be updated that you need to alter your transmission to make this clutch kit fit? I see it's been suggested previously but never updated :thumbup:


----------



## GTIrob01 (Dec 29, 2000)

Just installed the kit with the 14lb flywheel. My trans case did not need any trimming, but the kit does come with a flyer indicating what and where to trim if needed. I was a little worried about the clutch pedal feeling softer, but after reading this thread i see its normal so im good! Only have 100 miles on the clutch but it feels great! :thumbup: to ecs for this kit!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback! :thumbup:


----------



## Tate393 (Jun 21, 2011)

So i installed this clutch a couple thousand ago and I noticed from the start that it was softer (pedal wise) than stock... After about a thousand I figured it was because of my hydraulics, so I went on ahead and replaced my master cylinder and my slave cylinder which didn't have any leaks or anything in the first place. I have replaced all and gotten professional hydraulic bleeds about 3 or 4 times now, yet... Of coarse... The pedal is softer than a chinchilla. Why ECS????!!! I feel that it effects the fun of driving my car and the way I shift. Without consciousness, I shift as tho I did with the extremely warn stock clutch because of the softness. What is wrong and what do I need to do, if anything, to fix this?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Tate393 said:


> So i installed this clutch a couple thousand ago and I noticed from the start that it was softer (pedal wise) than stock... After about a thousand I figured it was because of my hydraulics, so I went on ahead and replaced my master cylinder and my slave cylinder which didn't have any leaks or anything in the first place. I have replaced all and gotten professional hydraulic bleeds about 3 or 4 times now, yet... Of coarse... The pedal is softer than a chinchilla. Why ECS????!!! I feel that it effects the fun of driving my car and the way I shift. Without consciousness, I shift as tho I did with the extremely warn stock clutch because of the softness. What is wrong and what do I need to do, if anything, to fix this?


PM sent.


----------



## thebud (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm about to finish this job up, just mounted the 14 lb flywheel and now confused as to where I may need to trim my transmission housing. It's a 02J in a 01 Wolfy 1.8t, the supplied trimming info card from ECS shows a slightly different transmission. Any one have any info on where the 02J housing needs to be trimmed exactly?!?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

thebud said:


> I'm about to finish this job up, just mounted the 14 lb flywheel and now confused as to where I may need to trim my transmission housing. It's a 02J in a 01 Wolfy 1.8t, the supplied trimming info card from ECS shows a slightly different transmission. Any one have any info on where the 02J housing needs to be trimmed exactly?!?


 Check the diagram that came in the box - If you did not receive it we can email you a PDF


----------

